# Vorladung wegen Coputerbetrug



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

Hallo

etwas seltsames ist passiert.

Ich habe eine Vorladung als Beschuldigter zur Anhörung bei der Polizei bekommen. 
Jetzt fragt sich jeder was hat das mit dem Forum zu tun? Ganz einfach, als Straftat steht "Computerbetrug" gegen die Fa. NetDebit. 
Hab mal nachgeschaut was NetDebit macht, bin anber nicht schlüssig geworden was es mit mir zu tun hat. 
Habe einen DSL Anschluss, und gehe über einen Router ins Internet (falls es jemand wissen will). 
Hat jemand schon sowas _lustiges_ gehört?


----------



## Insider (11 August 2004)

NetDebit stellt ein Zahlungssystem zur Verfügung, bei dem Nutzer von kostenpflichtigen Internetinhalten zur Freischaltung ein Anmeldeformular ausfüllen müssen. Da das System jedoch ziemlich löchrig ist und dabei Daten von Dritten zum Erfolg/Inhalt führen können, erwischt es manchmal Leute, die mit der Sache überhaupt nichts zu tun haben. Da bei der Anmeldung jedoch eine IP-Adresse dokumentiert wird, kann es gut sein, dass sich der Tatverdacht gegen Dich richtet, da entweder Dein Telefonanschluss oder Dein Internetaccount (z. B. T-Online) darüber ermittelt wurde. Möglich auch, dass man lediglich die Daten (nämlich wahrscheinlich Deine) aus dem Anmeldeformular hat und Dir nun die entsprechenden Fragen stellen möchte, was Du mit der Anmeldung zu tun hast.
Grund des Ganzen ist mit Sicherheit, dass die angegebene Kontoverbindung falsch war oder die Lastschrift wegen Widerspruch zurück gegeben wurde. Ein "erweitertes Inkassoverfahren", unter Einbindung der Staatsgewalt, so zu sagen.


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

*..*

vielen dank, aber sollte ich in diesem Fall nicht erst eine Rechnung umd danach evtl. eine Mahnung bekommen haben? Ich habe nichts bekommen. Dazu möchte ich noch sage, dass als Tatort meine Adresse steht und als Zeit ein Wochenendtag mit der Uhrzeit,  wo ich normalerweise noch im Bett liege. Wie gesagt, als Betreff steht "Beschuldigtenvornehmung" und als Tat halt Computerbetrug. She komisch alles. Vielleicht hat noch jemand irgendwelche Ideen oder Erfahrungen damit? Ich verstehe das da alles nicht.


----------



## News (11 August 2004)

Ruf die Freunde und Helfer doch erstmal an und frage, worum genau es eigentlich geht - dann ersparst du dir vielleicht den Gang zur "Anhörung", falls sich das Ganze schnell als Missverständnis erweist.


----------



## KatzenHai (11 August 2004)

... und wenn die es gegen Dich ernst meinen, kann ein Gang zum Strafverteidiger u.U. anzuraten sein - mit so etwas sollte nicht gespaßt werden, so lange man nicht weiß, was genau die eigentlich wollen ...


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

ich glaub mann kann entweder hingehen, oder von dem Aussageverweigerungsrecht Gebrauch machen. Was natürlich quatsch ist, und unnötig Anwaltgebühren kostet (50-150 €). Ich ruf mal die "kollegen" an, aber zu 99% werden die mir nichts sagen, in die Akte darf nur der Verteidiger (Rechtsanwalt) reinschauen.


----------



## sascha (11 August 2004)

Einfach mal hingehen und anhören. Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten: Entweder ist es ein Missverständnis, das so am einfachsten und schnellstens geklärt werden kann, oder Du besorgst Dir - wenn erforderlich - einen Strafverteidiger.


----------



## tobsta (21 Januar 2005)

Bin beim Schmökern im Forum auf diesen Thread gestossen...darf ihn nochmal aufwärmen und an die Autoren die Frage stellen, wie es mit den Anwaltskosten für den Beschuldigten aussieht?

Es war ja die Rede von ca 150,-- Euro. Droht die Gefahr auf den Kosten Sitzen zu bleiben wenn sich die Vorwürfe als Haltlos erweisen?

gruss


----------

